# Name for Overo Filly?



## CheyenneGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

this saturday i'll be bringing home a 1 1/2 yr old sorrel overo filly, the people have named her 'athena' but i dont think it fits her very well. she's more quiet, but not too shy. cool thing is my little sis owns her older sister, we call her Cali, for Calico LeDoux. and if she's anything like her sister, she'll be FAST! good barrel/jumping prospect. her personality is what i would call gentle. if anything i think 'artemis' would work, but i'm not sure. native american names would be nice, the only ones anyone can pronounce now are Jerusa(great grandma), or Tosca(Great grandad) and they won't work for this filly.
i'm thinking of calling her Aspen (Aspen Rain)

first two are of her :

http://tinypic.com/r/52cjs9/5

http://tinypic.com/r/t8p4sk/5

this is her sister Cali:

http://tinypic.com/r/6gj0y1/5


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

She reminds me of a horse I know called "misprint" (like a misprint of a dollar bill or a stamp) I think it suits your girl too


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

She looks like a Flash to me.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

CheyenneGirl said:


> this saturday i'll be bringing home a 1 1/2 yr old sorrel overo filly, the people have named her 'athena' but i dont think it fits her very well. she's more quiet, but not too shy. cool thing is my little sis owns her older sister, we call her Cali, for Calico LeDoux. and if she's anything like her sister, she'll be FAST! good barrel/jumping prospect. her personality is what i would call gentle. if anything i think 'artemis' would work, but i'm not sure. native american names would be nice, the only ones anyone can pronounce now are Jerusa(great grandma), or Tosca(Great grandad) and they won't work for this filly.
> i'm thinking of calling her Aspen (Aspen Rain)
> 
> first two are of her :
> ...


 









oo She's pretty!   Love overo's... Aspen is a nice name.. 

i have a hard time choosing names! But if your interested in Nativr american names... Mmm

AMITOLA - means Rainbow..
I like Aleshanee ... but it means she plays all the time! And from what you said she sounds a bit more laid back. 
Sanuye - red cloud at sundown .. 

Who would have thought picking names could be so hard O_O haha  But best of luck finding her a name


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like Sanuye red cloud at sundown


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I actually dont remember where I read this, but I like Damini. It means Lightning.


----------



## CheyenneGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

great names, thanks everyone! i love the name aspen for her, but there's still something that doesn't quite fit. i'm considering Artemis, because she looks like a twin, Artemis was Apollo's twin, but he was the sun god.... and some say the name orgininated from the word 'artemes' which mean 'stong limbed' in latin i think. 
it hepls that i'm a history major 
also 'aponi' is native for butterfly, or chepi for fairy. my sister likes aponi for cali  calico aponi LeDoux


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

I always have problems choosing a name for my animals. Even the fake ones on Howrse.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Manfred


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Takota, is Sioux, meaning friend to all


----------



## CheyenneGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

i do like Takota, but my grandad says its more of a male name. if this horse was a colt i'd name him Nodin 'wind'


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Nadira (I have no idea where this came from)
Asher
Nova (chases butterflies, or new)
Niabi (fawn)
Kimi (secret)

That's the only ones I know


----------



## CheyenneGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

those are really cute, i like nova, but it doesn't quite fit her. maybe Dallas... i still love 'Cheyenne' for the right paint


----------

